# QuikTune 360 Capture Rest



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

When speaking to Jason at NAP I was asked which rest I was interested in. Having used the Octane Hostage arrow rest for a bit of time, I was looking for something new. My eye quickly caught the QuikTune 360. Shortly after the intrigue, I was mounting it on my bow and then went to a friends and paper tuned my bow.
I found the ability to move this rest in any direction with the easy to read laser graduations was awesome. Also, I was very impressed with the AP Camo finish that matches my bow perfectly. If you’re a fan of the original black, it is still available along with tan being added to the choices for 2010.
For the most part the brushes were close to being set for carbon but I chose to re-set them. Unlike the Octane, the 360 has two sets of brushes in a single row, whereas the Octane has three sets but two rows of brushes. A nice feature is the ability to also move each individual brush. Also, different than the Octane Hostage was the arrow sits on a carbon rest, not brushes. Good thought here because the Octane Hostage brushes wear out so quickly. Nice way to make money I guess. The brushes allow you to shoot with absolutely no vane contact and at any angle - even upside down, as opposed to a Whisker Biscuit.
In reading tests, it appears all around the QuikTune was better than the Hostage or the Whisker Biscuit. So, if your one of those people in need of speed, this is your rest if you are looking in this family of arrow rests. Another nice feature is that when the carbon rests wear out, all you do is press the new one on and away you go. No need to re-adjust.
I have been using the QuikTune for sometime just shooting in the backyard, turkey hunting and 3D league. I have found this arrow to be always ready when I am. I don’t have to mess with re-setting it on the rest or adjusting any part of it. The brushes have held up much better than the Hostage as well. I average shooting 35 to 50 arrows a day.
The rest requires two different sizes of allen wrenches, one for the adjustment in/out and up/down. The other is for the brushes and arrow rest it self. I know on some you loosen them and they fall all over, or you struggle to move it just a little bit. Not with the QuikTune loosen and move. No struggling whatsoever.
*Article Written By: Gary Elliott​*


----------

